# Tuch erstellen



## mgraf (15. Oktober 2005)

Servus.

Ich möchte für die Firma meiner Eltern eine neue CD entwerfen, da ist mir die Idee gekommen, als Hintergrund (zB. der Website, Grafiken etc) eine Art Seidentuch zuverwenden!

Hat jemand Tipps wie ich soetwas erstellen kann, vor allem mit welchem Programm?

Soll so in etwas aussehen wie die dieser hier
(das blaue im Hintergrund  )


mfg &thx


----------



## xelix (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde da Photoshop nehmen.
Einfach ein paar blaue Striche mit dem Wischfinger-Werkzeug verwischen.


----------



## mgraf (15. Oktober 2005)

Wäre auch meine erste Idee gewesen, aber das wirkt nicht unbedingt plastisch.
Und außerdem, sieht es kacke aus, irgendwie hart!


----------



## xelix (15. Oktober 2005)

Naja, hart? Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel:
Und plastisch wird man das auch wohl hinbekommen..



Edit: Versuch es mal mit dem Abwedler-Werkzeug auf dunklem Untergrund.


----------



## ShadowMan (15. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde es auch mal mit dem Gaußischen Weichzeichner probieren! Dazu dann mehrere Ebenen mit einem dunklen und einem hellen blau um mehrere Verläufe zu erzeugen!

Lg,
Manuel ;-]


----------

